
Ask HN: How do you invest money? - badrabbit
I know nothing about investment,but I&#x27;ve noticed a lot of HNers know quite a bit on how to invest money wisely so I thought I would ask for any guidance you have to offer. Any starting point would help, I am open to traditional or cryptocurrency investment (trading bots?).<p>I&#x27;ve been learning how little is guaranteed to last in life. Although I have a great job (infosec), some long term financial security and independence seems wise.<p>Thanks in advance for any wisdom shared.
======
pwg
> "cryptocurrency investment"

Cryptocurrency is not an 'investment' \-- it is a gamble. Which is fine if
that is what you are looking for.

Since you say you "know nothing about investment" then a reasonable place to
begin might be here:
[https://www.bogleheads.org/](https://www.bogleheads.org/)

Top left will be a "new to investing -> start here" link to get you started.

~~~
badrabbit
Thank you, I guess I the fact that you "buy low,sell high" in cryptocurrencies
made me think it was an investment. I knew people that had good ROI with
trading bots. I will read up on that link.

------
pr07ecH70r
The safest way (although, without the imaginary bombastic returns show in the
movies) is putting you money in an Index fund. Bare in mind, this is a long
term commitment. Investing in general IS a long term commitment. Another
option, I am currently doing, but it is with moderate to high risk is to
invest in Bond funds. Usually the banks offer their clients a choice of such
funds, Vanguard as well. Here the return usually is a bit higher, although you
have to have a very high trust towards the manager of the fund (unfortunately
for the banks, those managing these funds a clerks... needless to say). With
patience and intelligent choices, the returns will accumulate with time. With
a proper knowledge and education, one could try also stock investment... but
to succeed, and to protect yourself from high loses, you really need to know
what you are doing, to know where to look for and what to look for in a
company, to be really, really PICKY... and at last to actually buy stocks.
Stocks also require a lot of patience and big balls! Forget about stocks if
you can't sleep when the market swings down, of if you have butterflies in
your stomach when it swings up. There are a lot of good books which are a good
start. I recommend also to read some of the numerous notes of one of the
greatest in the field: Warren Buffett. That all said, all the rest of the
financial operations, which people do without the proper education, knowledge
or with expectation of luck and the next big swing of the market up, is called
speculation. It like gambling... in a long rung the house always wins!

------
chrisbennet
Vanguard and forget it.

[https://ritholtz.com/2014/02/the-best-investment-advice-
youl...](https://ritholtz.com/2014/02/the-best-investment-advice-youll-never-
get-2/)

~~~
badrabbit
Thanks,I heard of index funds but didn't know what Vanguard was. Skimmed
through the article,very insightful.

------
arberavdullahu
I would recommend the book [https://www.amazon.com/Will-Teach-You-Be-
Rich/dp/0761147489](https://www.amazon.com/Will-Teach-You-Be-
Rich/dp/0761147489) (don't read the title of the book :))

